# Both girls need surgery !



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

:smcry:
As some of you know Dixie has had an ongoing problem with anal gland infections. Recently we cultured her and found it was a drug resistant bacteria. We treated her with antibiotics hoping she will finally be over this continuos cycle of infections. I waited some time and then had her glands re-cultured. This time it shows major infection again with mersa. :crying: !! The vet is recommending anal gland removal. I have tried for a long, long time to avoid this surgery, but it appears as if it is unavoidable. She is scheduled for next Thursday. I am so worried about it. Poor little sweetie.

Also, Lilly began on and off limping on her rear left leg this week. The vet diagnosis was stage three luxating patella. She is just turned one on 8/16! The vet wanted to schedule her for surgery, but I decided to try a holistic approach first [cosequin ds, fish oil, and metacam. Is there any chance this regimen will work? If surgery is the only solution I may as well have both girls in at the same time, so they will convalesce together [both being quiet and gentle with each other at the same time]. 

This is just too much. Poor little girls... Opinions? Support vet??


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

So sorry to hear that your precious girls are having these problems. I hope they both go through surgery well and fully recover. :grouphug:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks CloudClan!
Hopefully someone will chime in and give good medical advice.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. When it rains, it pours, huh?

If Lilly were mine, I would get a second opinion from an orthopedic vet. If he also recommends surgery, I would go ahead and get the surgery done since she is grade 3. When the knee constantly pops in and out it it causes arthritic changes in the joint. It also puts stress on other joints when Lily tries to compensate which can also cause arthritic changes in other joints. Bowed legs are a common result.

Medial Luxating Patella


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG, I am so so so so so sorry. My heart breaks for you and your little girls. But I know they will be okay, just can't imagine what you are feeling . Is Lilly still limping on the cosequin? Is your vet an ortho doc? The only reason I ask, is that Kara had stage 4 LPs. We had no idea, until she tore her ACL, but the Ortho doc did not want to operate on her, rest and cosequin, did the trick for her. But your baby is only a little over a year, and if she is still limping, surgery probably would be best, like your vet said. But I defintely would seek out an Ortho doc, if he is not one already. 

I agree having them done both at the same time, will be hard on you some ways (the worrying, while they are being done), but the recovery will be easier for you to tend to both.

I had Mia and Leo spayed/neutured at the same time for that reason. I know they are completely different operations then what your babies will be having.

I do know babies that have had LP surgery and did beautiful.

I feel so bad for all 3 of you, and will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Poor babies! *hugs* hang in there and keep us updated! I'll be keeping them both in my thoughts.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


fach said:


> :smcry:
> As some of you know Dixie has had an ongoing problem with anal gland infections. Recently we cultured her and found it was a drug resistant bacteria. We treated her with antibiotics hoping she will finally be over this continuos cycle of infections. I waited some time and then had her glands re-cultured. This time it shows major infection again with mersa. :crying: !! The vet is recommending anal gland removal. I have tried for a long, long time to avoid this surgery, but it appears as if it is unavoidable. She is scheduled for next Thursday. I am so worried about it. Poor little sweetie.
> 
> Also, Lilly began on and off limping on her rear left leg this week. The vet diagnosis was stage three luxating patella. She is just turned one on 8/16! The vet wanted to schedule her for surgery, but I decided to try a holistic approach first [cosequin ds, fish oil, and metacam. Is there any chance this regimen will work? If surgery is the only solution I may as well have both girls in at the same time, so they will convalesce together [both being quiet and gentle with each other at the same time].
> ...


I don't have any medical advice ... but, please know that you and your girls will be in my thoughts and prayers. My heart goes out to you. I do think your thoughts to have both surgeries at once does seem to make sense. 

I hope Dr. Jaimie (who is also one of our moderators) and Jackie might have expert and professional advice for you. Also, we have breeders here who might have excellent suggestions. Or, members who might have had similar experiences.

I think because you need an answer soon ... and, because it is a holiday weekend with some members on vacation, etc., ... maybe we can bump up your thread every once in a while so it doesn't get lost in the active topics.

Please give both of your girls gentle hugs from me ... their Auntie Marie. :tender:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> OMG, I am so so so so so sorry. My heart breaks for you and your little girls. But I know they will be okay, just can't imagine what you are feeling . Is Lilly still limping on the cosequin? Is your vet an ortho doc? The only reason I ask, is that Kara had stage 4 LPs. We had no idea, until she tore her ACL, but the Ortho doc did not want to operate on her, rest and cosequin, did the trick for her. But your baby is only a little over a year, and if she is still limping, surgery probably would be best, like your vet said. But I defintely would seek out an Ortho doc, if he is not one already.
> 
> I agree having them done both at the same time, will be hard on you some ways (the worrying, while they are being done), but the recovery will be easier for you to tend to both.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, I just wanted to add, since Lilly is grade 3, to be careful with her on bare floors. I think they are more prone to injury at this stage, not to make you worry, but just sharing what happened with us. If you have bare floors, if you can, throw temp. rugs down, that do not slide. Hope I am not being a pain, I just remember all of this so well with Kara. Bless you.

And like Marie said, I am sure those who know all about this, will see this and lend their advice.

Many hugs!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your Malts needing surgery. With the anal gland, take care of that so that it will not turn into cancer. Marsa is hard to get rid of. My mom didn't with her's and he ended up with cancer that got really large and almost covered the rectum. He was 16. 
As for the patella. The dog is more comfortable after the surgery with activity. I had one dog with this and repaired it and she is doing really great runs and frolics with the best of them.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I really appreciate it!! I'll try to answer some questions;

No, my vet is not an ortho. Maybe I should seek the advice of an ortho vet. I feel mine is a good surgeon, but not a specialist. 

I have tile throughout my home. I do have some large area rugs, but mostly tile. There is far too much area to try to cover. Lilly hangs with me always, so I will try to carry her when going from one area of the home to another.

Now I am worried about the mersa in the home. I don't know how long Dixie has had it, or if Lilly and I have picked it up. Dixie sleeps in bed with me, is on the furniture, I hold her frequently. It can be everywhere. UGH!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

allheart said:


> Sorry, I just wanted to add, since Lilly is grade 3, to be careful with her on bare floors. I think they are more prone to injury at this stage, not to make you worry, but just sharing what happened with us. If you have bare floors, if you can, throw temp. rugs down, that do not slide. Hope I am not being a pain, I just remember all of this so well with Kara. Bless you.
> 
> And like Marie said, I am sure those who know all about this, will see this and lend their advice.
> 
> Many hugs!!!!!


Christine, you have given EXCELLENT advice here!!!:tender: 

And, this is what I meant about Spoiled Maltese members who might have experiences that help others who need feedback and advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry...finding out that BOTH your girls may need surgery at the same time must be so scary and upsetting for you. I'm sorry I dont have any medical advice for you but I can certainly sympathize. My Bailey also has problems with his anal glands having to be continuously emptied out so I am scared he will also have complications with this at some point. 

I hope all goes well with your two girls. Keep us posted.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Please get in touch with member thach8. His Diamond has fully recovered from anal gland surgery and MRSA. In fact, thach8 just wrote a recent thread in this section of the forum. Please pm him.

Poor Dixie, poor Lilly. Poor Mommy!!! I pray all goes well for you and your 2 beauties.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i'm sorry your little ones are not doing well. i definitely advise you to get a 2nd opinion from a board certified surgeon for the luxating patellas. i had several very good vets give higher LP grades than the surgeon once i did a consultation.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

i'm so sorry you and your fluffs are going through this.. hope things get better soon


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> Oh, dear. When it rains, it pours, huh?
> 
> If Lilly were mine, I would get a second opinion from an orthopedic vet. If he also recommends surgery, I would go ahead and get the surgery done since she is grade 3. When the knee constantly pops in and out it it causes arthritic changes in the joint. It also puts stress on other joints when Lily tries to compensate which can also cause arthritic changes in other joints. Bowed legs are a common result.
> 
> Medial Luxating Patella


I agree with Marj. I am all for holistic trying, but if it is something mechanical it does not work. If she is compensating with her other leg you can prepare yourself to have the other leg done too. They say that after having done one leg, usually one year later the other one has to be done. That happened with Alex. We hopped to avoid it but had to do it anyway. Your little one is only 1 year old so you might be able to avoid it. Alex was a lot older.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear all you and your babies are going through  Have you talked to Bonnie to get her opinion at all? I am afraid I have no experience with any of these to offer any advice. All the best to you.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I pm'd thatch8 . Hopefully they will get the message soon.

Being a holiday weekend there is not much I can do regarding a specialist for Lilly until Tuesday. I'll find one and get a 2nd opinion.

Haven't talked to Bonnie as there is not much she can do. The patella issue is a common issue for the breed. The mrsa is a problem that I need answers from a medical professional. In the research on line I have found that it can potentially be all over the house. I don't want Dixie to get worse or for Lilly or myself to contract it.

Thanks everyone for the help and well wishes. I will be sure to share what I learn just in case another fluff ends up with the same problem. It may save the next person from needless worry or may even help with the sanitation issue.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I decided to hold back food and water from Dixie on Monday evening [Midnight] and will call the vet first thing Tuesday morning to see if I can get her in on Tuesday for the anal gland surgery. She is not feeling well. The longer this is delayed, the worse it is for her and potentially Lilly and I.
I wonder why the vet didn't put Dixie on antibiotics when she diagnosed the mrsa [Thursday]? It seems logical to me that we would begin treating the infection right away rather than waiting post surgery.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Something that concerns me is, if I understood Diamond's Mom, the doctor matched the antibiotic to Diamond........some works really well with MRSA in a particular dog and the next dog it will not work for. You have to do some sort of test that will make it work for your baby. I wish you could get in touch with Diamond's Mom. Please ask your vet why she did not give antibiotics right off the bat. Look up all her post and read them......if you haven't already. I wish you luck, I know this is not any easy thing..........


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

when it rains it pours,:blink: I'm so sorry you and the girls are going through this, B&B just had surgery, it's very stressful, personally I just don't think I could have delt with two having surgery at the same time. :w00t: I'm so tired right now from lack of sleep, I'll be watching for updates. remembering you and the girls in my prayers


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

fach said:


> I decided to hold back food and water from Dixie on Monday evening [Midnight] and will call the vet first thing Tuesday morning to see if I can get her in on Tuesday for the anal gland surgery. She is not feeling well. The longer this is delayed, the worse it is for her and potentially Lilly and I.
> I wonder why the vet didn't put Dixie on antibiotics when she diagnosed the mrsa [Thursday]? It seems logical to me that we would begin treating the infection right away rather than waiting post surgery.


The MRSA can attack other areas of the body as well. I know the anal gland surgery is imminent, but please ask you vet about treating/ridding the MRSA _*before *_any surgery.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

We are so sorry to hear about your babies. We don't have any experience with the knee problems, but our little girl Diamond had an impacted anal gland with an MRSA infection. She ultimately had to have both anal glands removed. It was a horrible time for us, but have hope because our little Diamond is 100% better now.

I would think that they need to treat and kill all the MRSA first. If they don't, I would think that the MRSA would spread into the surgical cuts and make things worse. Our surgeon made sure Diamond had no MRSA when the operated. 
Of course, we are not experts, but we can tell you how to contact people who are. 
The Bella Moss foundation deals with animals who have MRSA. YOu can goodle them or find them at www.the*bellamossfoundation*.com/ 
They are very supportive and can put your vet into contact with Dr. Weese from the Ontario Veterinary College; he is an expert in treating animals with MRSA. He spoke to our vet and made sure they took the right steps. First they have to culture the wound and then they need to test the MRSA culture in the lab to find out which anti-biotic will kill it. Once they did that, one course of the right anti-biotic fixed Diamond's MRSA problem. However, her anal gland did not heal. That is when we took her to a certified specialist vet and certified veterinary surgeon. They performed the surgery to remove Diamond's anal glands. (only one was really problematic but they recommended removing both to prevent any future problems. IT is not a surgery you want your pup to go through twice. )
The vet who performs the anal gland surgery on a Malt needs to be an experienced, certified specialist in surgery because it is very delicate surgery. If the surgeon is not experienced enough, he/she could hit a nerve that is very close to the anal gland. If they hit this nerve, the dog could be incontinent for life. 
So, in sum, have hope because the MRSA is treatable and the anal gland removal can be done safely. We recommend you contact the Bella Moss foundation before you take any further action. Then see if your vet has followed the proper procedures for treating a dog with MRSA. It is very important that they test the culture in a lab to determine the proper antibiotic; trying different antibotics and hoping one works without doing the proper lab testing is not an effective way of proceeding.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't have any advice but that my daughter had the mersa virus and had to take some very strong drugs to get rid of it they made her very sick and it took quite a while for them to figure out what was going on.

Your poor babies. I will keep them in my prayers.
Keep us posted.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Unfortunately, I have been through three luxating patella surgeries. My only advice is to seek out an orthopedic surgeon to consult for an exam/grade and have him/her perform the surgery. If it's a grade 3 or 4, I would opt for the surgery. Do you have any university teaching hospitals near you? We went to Ia. State University to have the surgeries performed by Dr. Bill Hoefle. Dr. Hoefle is an excellent ortho surgeon and has his practice in Vegas. He student teaches here so many weeks a year. He performs the surgery, the student only observed. 

I would also recommend a teaching university hospital for a specialist to perform the anal gland surgery, as well. I only know what thach8 said as far as cutting the nerve and possibly ending up with incontinence with anal gland surgery. Lily and Dixie are in my prayers.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thach8 I PM'd you again.

Thanks to everyone one here for the well wishes and invaluable advice!!

Dixie has been scheduled for surgery on Tuesday. Now I worry about not treating with antibiotics first. I will call them in the morning to discuss. As far as cultures go, we did culture the bacteria [which diagnosed mrsa], However, I am unsure if the strain of mrsa was identified as well. I will discuss at length with the vet.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Definitely have the strain of MRSA identified, but, in addition, they must also actually introduce the cultures to antibiotics to determine which works. It is my understanding they need this experimentation process to treat it properly as there isn't a standard treatment for MRSA. It must be individualized.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I think this step has been done already. When the doctor showed me the results of Dixie's culture she also showed me a list of antibiotics and notations as to what would be effective, and what would not. There were only two possible antibiotics on the entire list.

I'll try Bella Moss now. Thanks again!!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I have decided to cancel the surgery for now. Start Dixie on antibiotics and try to clear up the mrsa before going into the surgery. It's just logical. I'm unsure why the vet didn't approach it this way, but this is what I intend to do.

I'll keep everyone informed of our progress. Thanks so much to everyone who has been writing in. SM members are the best


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok, so after much back & forth with the vet, this is what she recommends;

0.35 Sub Q injection of Amikacin x 3 days

There was only two antibiotics that the bacteria wasn't resistant to. Amikacin and potentiated sulfonamide. I requested injections as they are more effective.

She doesn't want to give more than three days on the injection b/c this med can damage the liver. She intends to use something else post op.


She wants to do the anal gland removal on Friday. 

Dr. Jamie?? Where are you??


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't have any advice but I wanted to tell you that I hope everything goes well and you get this figured out. 
Please keep us updated and I'll be sending good thoughts and prayers. 
Hugs to you and Dixie. 
:grouphug:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

That's so sweet. Thank you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to have missed this thread while I wasn't checking in. This is a real testament to how helpful SM can be. I can just imagine how hard this is to deal with... a double blow. I certainly have no medical experience but I think at this point I would just concentrate on Dixie and her MRSA and surgery and postpone Lily's surgery until that's all hashed out. You don't want Lily having any open wounds with MRSA around. Do you have any idea how she may have gotten it. Was anyone in the hospital lately?
I'm so happy that Tiffany and Chris, Diamond's mom and dad, have been in touch with you since they were in your shoes. If I had seen your OP I would have told you to get in touch with them. I'm happy there's an organization that's knowledgeable. I just want to send you a ton of prayers and thoughts through this tough time. She can come out of all of this like Diamond so just do your research and follow your gut. We're all here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear both your babies will need surgery. Please
keep us updated. Sending prayers and hugs you way.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:rayer:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. I really appreciate it!

My understanding is that mrsa is pretty much everywhere these days, and about 50% of our population have been colonized with it. It's the immune system being weakened or an opening to enter the body is the problem [cut, eyes, etc.]. Having said that my DH fought the good battle with cancer and we spent three years in hospitals and doctors offices for one treatment or another. I have to trust in the vet that her treatment is on target and she has Dixie's best interest at the forefront. I felt confident with her for years, so hopefully all will be OK. I'll be sure to post updates post op.

Thanks again to all the wonderful SM members who have been offering support and knowledge. I've said it before, and I'll say it again......the members of this forum are the best out there!


----------



## DebbieG (Aug 20, 2009)

*Patella Surgery*

Sorry to hear about Dixie and Lilly! I had the same experience a few weeks ago with my one year old Chewie. He was diagnosed with Stage 3 luxating patella in both hind legs by my vet who recommended surgery. They don't do the surgery at her office because it is highly specialized. After receiving the same advice you did on this forum, I got a second opinion from an orthopedic specialist vet (who advised me not to wait because the knee cap popping in and out can really cause a lot of damage in a very short time), I decided to go ahead and get the surgery. Chewie had the surgery on 8/31 and came home on 9/3. He has really perked up over the last couple of days and is acting like his puppy self again. I have to kennel him during the day so he can't move around too much. He wants to go run and jump and play. I hate leaving him in his kennel all day while I am at work. I wanted to try a more conservative approach, but I don't think there is really anything that can keep the knee cap from popping out once it starts. I am so glad I went ahead with the surgery. Good luck. I will keep you and your babies in my prayers.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks DebbieG. I plan to take Lilly to a specialist after things return to normal with Dixie. She is not limping lately, so I don't know what is up with her. I'll find out asap.

Why did Chewie have to stay with the Dr so long? I would hate to leave either of my dogs for three days


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so sorry ur girls are going thru this ad u must be devastated with worry , i have no advice but i will be praying that everything goes well n that ur girls get better quickly , give them beauties kissies from their aunt liza


----------



## DebbieG (Aug 20, 2009)

The doctor did the surgery on Tuesday afternoon (on both legs), so he recommended that Chewie stay at the hospital (24/7 service with vets and techs) to recuperate for 2 more days because they keep them sedated and they exercise his little legs several times a day. I asked if I could go visit Chewie, but the doc said that was not a good idea because in his experience the dogs get all excited when they see their owner, then get all down and out when they can't go home. So I took the doctor's advice and picked him up on Friday morning. The doctor and the techs called me a couple of times a day every day to report his progress. He is doing so well now. The hardest thing I have to do is keep him in his kennel so he won't walk around too much. It is amazing how much these fluffs become a part of our family, isn't it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I am so very sorry to hear what you are going through with your girls. I hope for a successful outcome for both of them.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

fach said:


> Thanks DebbieG. I plan to take Lilly to a specialist after things return to normal with Dixie. She is not limping lately, so I don't know what is up with her. I'll find out asap.
> 
> Why did Chewie have to stay with the Dr so long? I would hate to leave either of my dogs for three days


my pup had surgery done on both of her knees and spent the night of surgery at the hospital with 24/7 vet on staff. the next afternoon i went to visit and the surgeon was fine to let her come home with me or let her stay another night. i felt comfortable administering her pain meds and she was crate trained and used to being confined in a crate or basket, so he was fine with me taking her home that day. personally, i felt she would recuperate faster at home with correct care. she walked as soon as she could, in fact the night i brought her home, she tried to walk to go potty herself outside, but i had to help her. each day she was able to take a few more steps. after 2 weeks her stitches came out and we started with physical therapy again (began it 2 weeks prior to surgery so she was used to it). PT was underwater treadmill, accupuncture for pain mgmt and exercises. 

i have a photo album of our pre & post surgery in my gallery. the knees are pretty shocking when you first look at them, but thankfully someone else had posted pix here so i knew what they would look like.

good luck with your babies. :grouphug:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thank you for sharing the knee surgery info. Once I get Dixie squared away I will seek the advice of a specialist for Lilly. She has been doing very well this week. No limping at all. I have to be careful when combing her leg not to pull the leg away from the body. That seems to bother her. Maybe I will luck out and she will not need surgery. Fingers crossed! Wouldn't it be wonderful if she was misdiagnosed? 

Today is Dixie's surgery day. I dropped her off at 9am. The poor baby was so scared. I felt terrible. I'm praying things surgery will be successful and the recouperation will not be too difficult. She is such a sweet and sensitive little fluff. I stopped at the grocery this morning and picked up some newborn size pampers [just in case I decide to use them] and her favorite Beechnut baby food meat sticks. Needless to say my mood for the day is worry, worry, worry, worry............


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I hope Dixie's surgery goes well!! Please keep us posted through the day.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending prayers today for you and Dixie. I hope the surgery is a success, that the MRSA will be eradicated and that she has a good recovery. I can't imagine how you feel today. We're here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Sending prayers today for you and Dixie. I hope the surgery is a success, that the MRSA will be eradicated and that she has a good recovery. I can't imagine how you feel today. We're here for you. :grouphug:


Thank you!!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> I hope Dixie's surgery goes well!! Please keep us posted through the day.


Thanks! I will keep you posted!!


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

We were wrecks the day of Diamond's surgery. Fortunately, they called us as soon as it was done to tell us everything was fine. I am sure Dixie will do just fine.
Diamond stayed at the animal hospital for the night though (with 24 hour care), so we spent the day and night preparing for her. We bought her a new, more comfortable bed, we picked out some nice treats for her, etc. 
Unfortunately, I have to warn against treating the little fluff to any goodies for a while. Until the temporary incontinence stops and the sutures come out, Dixie should probably eat only royal canin low-fat dog food. It is designed to be easily digestable and leave little reside. It it really a help to them; because it is low residue, they don't poo as much, and pooing is painful and messy for them while they are recovering. 
We weren't able to give poor little Diamond a treat for almost two weeks. Even then, we re-introduced them gradually. 
My thoughts and prayers will be for little Dixie today.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

What about the issue of changing food to abruptly? Not an issue following surgery?

I'll make some calls and look for it. My vet sells SD.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

thach8 said:


> We were wrecks the day of Diamond's surgery. Fortunately, they called us as soon as it was done to tell us everything was fine. I am sure Dixie will do just fine.
> Diamond stayed at the animal hospital for the night though (with 24 hour care), so we spent the day and night preparing for her. We bought her a new, more comfortable bed, we picked out some nice treats for her, etc.
> Unfortunately, I have to warn against treating the little fluff to any goodies for a while. Until the temporary incontinence stops and the sutures come out, Dixie should probably eat only royal canin low-fat dog food. It is designed to be easily digestable and leave little reside. It it really a help to them; because it is low residue, they don't poo as much, and pooing is painful and messy for them while they are recovering.
> We weren't able to give poor little Diamond a treat for almost two weeks. Even then, we re-introduced them gradually.
> My thoughts and prayers will be for little Dixie today.


Chris and Tiffany - you are awesome with your help and experience with this! :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying everything goes smoothly ! hugs


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

PS Thach8:
I am going to stick to forum posts from this point forward rather than PM when corresponding with you. I started thinking our public exchange will likely be invaluable for the next family faced with this issue. When I pm questions to you, and you so kindly respond, the info is not available for the next person. Our thread will be helpful for future searches.

Thank you so very much for taking the time to advise me through this ordeal.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just read this thread and am so sorry for what you are going through. I am praying for your little Dixie and will continue to keep her in my prayers for a successful surgery and recovery. I will await your update. Hugs.

My Dixie was diagnosed with LP in early July. She was put on pain meds for about 5 days and Glyco-Flex III mini chews 2x daily for life. Her vet doesn't believe in putting a # to the LP or in suggesting surgery right away. He believes in waiting to see what each dog can live with. My Dixie is ok now. I think the Glyco-Flex has really helped.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Have you heard anything yet about Dixie's surgery? Praying that all goes well.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Dixie in my prayers that her surgery goes well. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

The vet just called. She had an emergency this morning and didn't get to Dixie as scheduled. She said the surgery went very well. Is sending her home with stool softener, anti-inflammatory, pain med. Recommended ice pack tonight. 

I have been so worried all day. We had a bad storm here today and the power was out for quite awhile. It was just about the time she was supposed to be in surgery, so I CALLED the vet to make sure all was ok. They must think I am a nut. I didn't know if they had a generator, and I kept envisioning all these horrible things. [The office is located very close to my home so I thought they may be on the same power grid]. All was ok. They never lost power.

I can pick her up in an hour. Poor baby. I can't wait to see her.

Thank you to everyone lending moral support through all of this. Dixie and I appreciate it!! I'll post again tomorrow morning with an update and maybe photo. [They photo may be useful to the next anal gland removal patient]


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

glad to hear the surgery went well- I know you must have been so worried. I'll look forward to hearing how she's doing tomorrow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I am so glad that Dixie is done with the surgery and that the surgeon is happy that all went well. I think i would have lost my mind too with the power outage. I would imagine a crucial moment and the power would go off. :new_shocked: Maybe they have a generator like medical, surgical facilities often do. But luckily it wasn't a problem. Please take care of yourself and precious Dixie. I'm sure she'll be out of it from the anesthesia so try to get some rest yourself. Hugs to all. :hugging:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Dixie is doing well. I am surprised as she seems to be more energetic than is typical of her post op. Maybe she is on a med that makes her more jittery. Jittery is not the best description, but the best I can think of at the moment. Anyway, she is home. Her bum looks terrible! Poor dear. I have her penned in the great room with me. She has her bed and all the noises and smells she is familiar with. I am using a pen to keep Lilly from pestering her. Lilly can be such a nuisance little sister. 

Dixie came home with a pile of meds. Some for cleansing the surgical site. Some topical, some oral. I'll have my hands full. 

I am so happy this portion is over. Hopefully each day will be better for my little angel. All is well thus far. I will report again tomorrow...

Thanks for the support. Night all..


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

O my...I too am glad the surgery went well. Please take care and keep us posted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just catching up on threads and reading this aobut your precious Dixie! Be assured she is in my prayers for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

so glad everything is well:grouphug:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

She has a CONSTANT urge to poo, which is driving her nuts, and me too a little. There is nothing I can do to help her. Poor baby.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

so glad to hear that Dixie is doing well.:grouphug:


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

fach said:


> What about the issue of changing food to abruptly? Not an issue following surgery?
> 
> I'll make some calls and look for it. My vet sells SD.


The night we brought Diamond home, we tried feeding her normal food first, but she pooped a lot, and we could see it was distressing her. The vets then said that we should feed her the low residue because it is specifically designed to be easy on their systems. 

I think because it is designed to be easy on the system, the food change isn't an issue. Anyway, ask your vet about low residue food of whatever brand. I only mentioned royal canin because I knew that's what was recommended for Diamond.

PS: We just read the rest of your posts. We are very glad to hear that Dixie is doing well. Did she have one or both glands removed? 
Also, did you ask about the low residue food? I think that's probably the only thing that would help with the urge to poo. 

I know it must be awful to look at the poor little girl's bum. Diamond had both her glands out, and I am so squimish that Tiffany was the only one who could look at the wounds for the first day or two. They started to look better (less sore) after that.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been so busy today, I am glad she's feeling ok. I'll remember Dixie and you in my prayers


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad to hear that the surgery is over and Dixie is back home recovering. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying things are going well for your little girl!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Good morning
Dixie is doing well today. She is comfortable. I think whatever the vet used for pain must still have an effect. She is feeling much better than I anticipated. Thank goodness. Let's hope it continues.

I'll answer some questions in a short fomat as I need to run to the vet before they close for the weekend.

Dixie had both glands removed. I posted pictures and will try to attach one here, although I stink at computer stuff, so it's a 50/50 if I will get it right. At minimum they are in my gallery.

I asked about low residue food but vet wanted Dixie to eat what she was accustomed to eating.

She currently has little interest in food. I can't get her to eat her kibble and she has had very little water. Last evening I resorted to her Beechnut meat sticks. She ate some of those eagerly. They have a very high moisture content so it helps with both concerns [eating and drinking]. She is used to having them so they won't be hard on her system. Plus they are designed for babies so they are very digestible.

I am having major issue trying to keep Dixie clean without causing discomfort. I can clean the wound, but cant get all the hair [see picture]. Hopefully Diamonds parents will instruct with helpful hints. They have been invaluable to me though this. I am extremely appreciative!!!

I have to run before vet closes. I'll check back later today. Thank you for your concern and support!!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

trying again...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I am so sorry Dixie & you are having to go through this. Glad the surgery went well & she's home recooping now.What a sad pitiful little backside. I can see why it would be so hard to clean up,I'd be a nervous wreck. Before Boo had his first knee surgery,I trimmed his backside up really close,even down the back of his legs.I was afraid he'd have problems with cleanliness back there since he'd have such a sore gimpy leg for a while. He already had a bald leg anyway so it all grew back out at the same time. I even had to wrap an ace bandage around the root of his tail,so it wouldn't be hanging in his way. That did cause a bit of a matt issue, but we survived. Hope Dixie heals up soon & is back to normal really quickly.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I decided to cut back much of that hair so it would be easier to keep the area clean. I should have done it pre op, but didn't think of it. Even after trimming her up I am finding it difficult to remove the "debris" from the short existing hair. I am trying my best, but don't want to hurt her. Honestly it's difficult to decipher soiled, stiff hair from sutures. I am going to leave a message with the vet requesting an appointment Monday to help me clean her up.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

It sounds like things are more or less normal for recovery from this type of surgery. Unfortunately, I don't know why your vet won't consider low residue food; the vet who prescribed it for Diamond is a board-certified specialist in internal medicine'. He thought it was important for her to eat this specific food during recovery precisely becasue they don't have much interest in regular food, and they refuse to drink, and regular food can cause too much painful gas, bloating, pooing. 
I'm not sure what else to suggest regarding Dixie's interest in food and water. Diamond basically wouldn't drink for a week after surgery, but the vet said the wet low residue food would provide most of the hydration she needed. They did say we could put a bit of beef broth in her water if we really wanted her to drink. We tried it, but she still wasn't interested. The next option, which DID work, was to add a little bit of warm water to her special wet food. This worked like a charm, but if you are still feeding kibble, I don't know what the options are. Maybe try the bit of broth in the water?

As for cleaning the hair around her bum, I'm afraid we don't have much to suggest beyond getting the vet to remove the rest the hair. When they prepped Diamond for surgery, the shaved the hair off her entire rear-end. She looked like a little baboon, poor girl. We posted a picture a while back of this; we re-posted in a thread called Diamond's Back and Better than ever. It looked pretty gruesome, but it was practical for cleanliness. 
We did have her little tail wrapped in some sort of stretchy, non-stick surgical tape. I don't know if the tail is an issue for you, but that might help. 
You might also try a bit of zincofax around the suture wounds; it is supposed to help prevent the poo from getting directly into the sutures. However, it's probably most important just to get more hair removed. The zincofax is also supposed to help with irritation, but it sounds like Dixie dosn't much irritation yet because she is still probably on powerful painkillers? 
We hope Dixie continues to show signs of improvement. All fluffs are such sweet little creatures; they don't deserve any discomfort.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ask the vet for a plastic syringe and fill it with water and open one side of her mouth and put the syringe in the side and give her water that way. Do a little at a time, don't try to plunge it all in. She will get all the liquids she needs..........They naturally start swallowing that way.

Get 3 or 4 for her and keep them washed good with hot sudsy water. 

I hope she continues to improve........Please keep us informed when you can.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

All is well this morning. Dixie is still feeling pretty comfortable. The only time she seems to have issues is when she passes gas. Still little interest in food and water. I picked up some canned SD A/D at the vets office and she gobbled that right down. It has a super high moisture content so it is perfect for her right now. I am mixing it in her kibble.

I continue to trim and shave her backside as needed. I took a lot off yesterday. This morning I trimmed even more. When I happen on a mat that looks as if it is going to be labor intensive to remove I just cut it off. She isn't up for a major grooming session and I want to respect that. My advice for anyone planning this surgery is to cut them short beforehand. It's as simple as that. The plume of the tail is an issue which I have solved by using barrettes and clips along the back. I like the stretchy band idea and happen to have one, so will try later.
So far so good. I hope Miss Dixie continues to feel this good. I was really scared for her and am so very pleased she is comfortable.
More updates later....


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I forgot to add that my vet trimmed the bum area very short, but not bald. I would think shaving them bald back there while sedated would be a much better idea as far as keeping it clean of feces post op


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am happy she is feeling better and the hair will always grow back. Better to be comfortable for now. I bet she is adorable with a bare bottom.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Daily Dixie report!
She had a good day today. I actually took her outside early today for a very short, slow walk. I carried her most of the way. She seemed to really enjoy sniffing some of her favorite spots. Her pooping is still a little bizarre. She knows it's coming out, but doesn't seem to have much control. She managed to go three times while out. One I needed to clean off of her. Oh, and the "hershy kiss flying out of the backside when barking" we have heard about is a real phenomenon . 
Her pain is very much under control. She doesn't seem to have much pain. She is clearly not herself. She is very clingy, wanting to be on my lap or next to me always. Which is fine. I have devoted all my time for her through this. I was very apprehensive about this surgery due to the pain, and I am happily surprised to find it is not anywhere near as bad as I expected. Good drugs? I will find out when I see the vet again. Whatever the reason, it's very good to document it here for future reference. I must add I was VERY clear pre op that I wanted good meds for her.
More to report tomorrow....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

fach said:


> trying again...


 
Thank you for posting piccies of what to expect their bum will look like after surgery. This will help many who could possibly go through this in the future.
Hope out Little Dixie is doing better.
Hugs,Michelle


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

I am so glad that little Dixie is doing well :aktion033:
It sounds like everything is normal for a little dog recovering from this surgery. I think it is a good sign when they know that poo is coming out, even though they really can't control it yet. Diamond had that phase, and definitely she had little poos come out when she barked. 
We were told that there are two things that cause the temporary incontinence: 
1. the nerves around the area can be a bit irritated (even thought not cut); it takes a while for the irritation to subside
2. (i think the bigger part) they do have to cut through some important muscles to do the surgery; these muscles have to heal before they fully regain control - anyone who has had any surgery involving cutting a muscle can tell you it takes a while for muscle to mend itself
I don't know for sure, but I think the nerve issue clears up first, so they can feel it coming, but they still don't have the muscle control. 

I am glad you have good meds for her and that she is comfortable. 

I will advise though not to be upset if she seems to regress a bit. At one point we thought Diamond was doing much better, getting a lot of control back, but then she seemed to lose that control. We were told it was normal for them to regress a bit during the inital two week recovery process. 



fach said:


> Daily Dixie report!
> She had a good day today. I actually took her outside early today for a very short, slow walk. I carried her most of the way. She seemed to really enjoy sniffing some of her favorite spots. Her pooping is still a little bizarre. She knows it's coming out, but doesn't seem to have much control. She managed to go three times while out. One I needed to clean off of her. Oh, and the "hershy kiss flying out of the backside when barking" we have heard about is a real phenomenon .
> Her pain is very much under control. She doesn't seem to have much pain. She is clearly not herself. She is very clingy, wanting to be on my lap or next to me always. Which is fine. I have devoted all my time for her through this. I was very apprehensive about this surgery due to the pain, and I am happily surprised to find it is not anywhere near as bad as I expected. Good drugs? I will find out when I see the vet again. Whatever the reason, it's very good to document it here for future reference. I must add I was VERY clear pre op that I wanted good meds for her.
> More to report tomorrow....


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

So far, so good today. She went for a short walk [I carried her most of the way] and even pooped in her favorite spot. Her spirits are good. So far [knock on wood] no real problems with incontinence. The first day and half she had a couple episodes with the residual, extremely loose stool from enema leaking out. She was aware of it and deeply humiliated. Poor dear. She continues to poop a little if she barks. But so far she has maintained control. I am very surprised. I am heeding thach8 warning not to be disappointed or surprised if there is some regression. I am prepared for that. All in all I have been so shocked that her outcome is so good, I keep waiting for the next shoe to drop. Hopefully she will improve daily and we will be on our way to full recovery. Today will be telling as her pain meds are reduced to once per day [only so long as she remains comfortable]. I'll post an updated picture later.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

It sounds like little Dixie is doing very well; she seems not to be having as tough a time as poor Diamond had. Diamond's recovery was basically a full 2 weeks. I guess different doggies heal differently just like humans; or maybe the underlying problems were different. (The report on the bad anal gland said it had been really bad, lots of scar tissue, completely destroyed. She had had a problem with it for almost 6 months before we consented to surgery.)
Hopefully, her recovery continues at this quick pace. 
I'm so glad Dixie is comfortable. I regret that we didn't push for more pain medication for Diamond. She had strong pain medication for about 3 days, then she was switched to the very mild medicam. 
In Diamond the pooping while barking was the last bit of incontinence to clear-up. We did also notice though at one point that Diamond seemed to be able to control her bowel movements but that she had accidents because she was trying not to poop. Her accidents became very few and far between. At that point (probably after about 6 or 7 days for Diamond), it seems that it was just so painful for her to push out that she tried not to go at all, which of course led to accidents. 



fach said:


> So far, so good today. She went for a short walk [I carried her most of the way] and even pooped in her favorite spot. Her spirits are good. So far [knock on wood] no real problems with incontinence. The first day and half she had a couple episodes with the residual, extremely loose stool from enema leaking out. She was aware of it and deeply humiliated. Poor dear. She continues to poop a little if she barks. But so far she has maintained control. I am very surprised. I am heeding thach8 warning not to be disappointed or surprised if there is some regression. I am prepared for that. All in all I have been so shocked that her outcome is so good, I keep waiting for the next shoe to drop. Hopefully she will improve daily and we will be on our way to full recovery. Today will be telling as her pain meds are reduced to once per day [only so long as she remains comfortable]. I'll post an updated picture later.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad things are going well for precious Dixie


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

thach8 did diamond take stool softeners post op? I give Dixie a dose twice daily.

New update; I snuck out of the house this afternoon to see the new Clooney movie "The American". When I returned Dixie was so happy and excited she was running around the house like a puppy. This is something I rarely see out of her anymore. She was doing loop de loops around the room! I think she has felt so poorly, for so very long, that this surgery has made her feel better. It saddens me to think I delayed the surgery looking for less aggressive treatment ,and all the while she was not enjoying life. I tried to do my best for her. I hate the thought that my choices prolonged discomfort. Sometimes I wish these little fluffs could talk.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: I'm so glad to hear she doing so much better. It sure would be easier if they could talk.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

fach said:


> thach8 did diamond take stool softeners post op? I give Dixie a dose twice daily.
> 
> New update; I snuck out of the house this afternoon to see the new Clooney movie "The American". When I returned Dixie was so happy and excited she was running around the house like a puppy. This is something I rarely see out of her anymore. She was doing loop de loops around the room! I think she has felt so poorly, for so very long, that this surgery has made her feel better. It saddens me to think I delayed the surgery looking for less aggressive treatment ,and all the while she was not enjoying life. I tried to do my best for her. I hate the thought that my choices prolonged discomfort. Sometimes I wish these little fluffs could talk.


Please don't feel bad about any delay with deciding on surgery. Our little guys and girls are just that...little and I know we don't like putting our kids under and to put them under for as serious a surgery as this is something you have to think long and hard about and that includes doing your homework about it. We do the same thing for our human family members -- we don't jump in unless it's well thought out and/or life threatening. The good thing is that you found a great surgeon, you got a lot more info here and you had it done. And the best news now is that Dixie is doing so well. :chili: Sending prayers that this continues. Her poor little tush must hurt so much when she goes that I'm sure she's trying to avoid it. Thanks so much for updating us since we've been worried and I agree - Chris and Tiffany have been amazing. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it's better to err on the side of caution instead of rushing to surgery. Dixie and all of us at SM know it was an agonizing decision,not made in haste but delayed with caring and love. You didn't prolong any suffering,you waited until you knew it was the right thing to do. Dixie's jumping for joy ,it's because you made sure that you made the right decision after all other options were exhausted before putting her through all this. She's just thrilled it's all over.
So don't beat yourself up over this,Dixie knows mommy did the best for her...and we do too.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad Dixie is recovering from her surgery well. :aktion033:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Daily up date;
Dixie is doing well. I did notice she is more effected last night and today then she has been. Maybe the reduction in pain meds, maybe normal healing. She is quieter and shows signs of not feeling her best. She seems to have less awareness of bowel movements and it freaks her out when the feces come out on their own. She plops her butt down to stop whatever sensation she is experiencing. Also, she will then rub her face and head all over the ground/floor. I don't understand this behavior. This is totally new. She only did this in the past when trying to remove bows. Diamonds parents told me to expect regression and they were correct. Lets hope tomorrow will be a better day. Better bowel control and feeling better too. Thanks to everyone who continues to send kindness and support our way!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hugs to you...I hope Dixie improves each day.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

We're sorry that little Dixie isn't feeling as well as she has been, but we know a little regression is normal, as is a little more discomfort when the meds get reduced a bit. 
As long as she is eating and getting liquids, she'll do okay. 
Diamond definitely didn't like it when she could feel poo coming out but wasn't able to control it yet. Dogs don't want to soil themselves anymore than we do. She was distressed when it happened. She did rub her head too; unfortunately, she also adopted another strategy for dealing with the involuntary poo she didn't like: she would try to lick it off. (We would stop her, then clean her, and this behaviour stopped when she got better.) 
We hope she feels a little better tomorrow: little by little, step by step; never stare stairs just step up the steps. 
PS we didn't give her stool softeners. her stool was very soft for the time she was recovering.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Today is going well thus far. She is still very quiet and resting most of the day. She has controlled her bowels all day today , which makes us both happy!! I am discontinuing the stool softener today as per the vets instruction. So as far as med are concerned she still takes anti inflammatory, antibiotic, topical ointment for backside [stitches]. We see the vet on Tuesday for suture removal. I'll be sure to post results of the exam and comments. I hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weekend!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds good and like progress. It isn't an easy so procedure so you just have to be patient. Must be horrible for them not to have control. I know I'd hate it.:w00t::w00t: Good luck at the folo up exam.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I decided it may be helpful reference for someone going through anal gland removal in the future to know what meds Dixie was prescribed post op. They are as follows;

Nolvasan [Chlorhexidine] for cleaning surgical site.
Tritop - apply to surgical site daily after cleaning.
Buprenorphine - .05 CC on inner ear pinnae twice daily for three days and then as needed for pain.
Metacam - .2 ML orally twice daily for three days, then once daily. [anti inflammatory]
Lactulose - .25 to .50 CC by mouth twice daily [stool softener]


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm glad to hear she is doing so well!


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

We are glad little Dixie is doing well!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm happy that Dixie's feeling better.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Bowel control continues to be on target!! Hopefully this will remain the norm. Dixie is feeling better. Suture removal tomorrow!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I am so happy to hear Dixie is improving. I hope the suture removal at the vet's office goes well tomorrow.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh, so glad to see things are going well for your precious little girl!! :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending good wishes for tomorrow. I definitely think you're over the hurdle. The bowel control is a biggie so she must be healing well. So sad what they have to endure though.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yay for Dixie! I'm glad she's doing so well! The surgery and recovery is such an ordeal; we're glad you and Dixie are almost back to normal.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Last update on Dixie. [There has not been much to report]
Dixie continued to improve each day. We had the reported occasional set backs [mostly the Hershey pop while barking]. All has been well for some time now. She is back to normal and the only lingering reminder is the horrible state of her hair on the backside. I cut so much off the inner groin and rear end trying to keep her clean and sanitary. It's going to take a long time to grow out again. All in all I am happy this is over and look forward to my girl feeling her best never having anal gland infections again.
Thanks again for the support!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm soooo sorry....I will pray you get the right medical advice and do the best thing for them. Keeping them in prayer for the surgeries. Sorry, I can't help with advice. HUGS


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

fach said:


> Last update on Dixie. [There has not been much to report]
> Dixie continued to improve each day. We had the reported occasional set backs [mostly the Hershey pop while barking]. All has been well for some time now. She is back to normal and the only lingering reminder is the horrible state of her hair on the backside. I cut so much off the inner groin and rear end trying to keep her clean and sanitary. It's going to take a long time to grow out again. All in all I am happy this is over and look forward to my girl feeling her best never having anal gland infections again.
> Thanks again for the support!!!


Just saw this post, YAY, I'm so happy!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so glad that Dixie's getting back to being Dixie again. :chili::chili: Great news. Of course a special "tush beautician" may have to be called in for a consult :w00t:, or the hair might just come in before you know it.:thumbsup: Glad she's doing great.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thank you!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili:Fantastic report !!! :aktion033: So happy everything went so well for her!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

allheart said:


> Sorry, I just wanted to add, If you have bare floors, if you can, throw temp. rugs down, that do not slide. Hope I am not being a pain, I just remember all of this so well with Kara. Bless you.
> 
> And like Marie said, I am sure those who know all about this, will see this and lend their advice.
> 
> Many hugs!!!!!


 

Perfect advice.

Both of my kidz had to have that surgery - Emily (Cocker) and my beloved Nicholas (Cocker/Lhasa)

They both did very well after the surgery - I had it done at Angel Memorial in Boston. 

That was many, many years ago when they were young - Emily crossed the bridge at age 15 and my beloved Nicholas crossed at age 16 - so, you see, they lived very active, healthy lives after the surgery.

I did take them to therapy which included swimming, (indoor pool) a lot, which help them gain strength very quickly,

Wishing you the best,

Allie


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so glad Dixie is doing well.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

My oscar just had his removed 7 days ago. Our Only Concern is that he is very sleepy! Doesn't want to go outside at all. At first he was constipated but now the stool is on the softer side. Thank God for a great surgeon--O never lost control! (not thus far). How long before your maltese was back to "Normal"? We are a nervous wreck! We don't know if his sleepiness is normal 7 days later???


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Preston has a luxating patella. My vet, who I trust completely, said that even though Preston sometimes limps he is in no pain and doesn't need it fixed. He said he fixes them for the owners, not the dogs. He just pushed the patella and Preston was fine. 

Of course, I don't know about state 3 but I'll ask the vet next time I see him. Maybe you should get a second opinion.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this thread. I'm so sorry your babies are having such health issues...
My Rylee has grade 3 lp too. I put him on Glucosamin/condroitin,as well as all the fluffers last year. It took about 3 weeks to notice a difference. We have carpet so that helps and I put throw rugs down in the kitchen since it has tile....

I use Phycox brand from the vet. There's a dog food,I'll have to ask my friens,it has glucosamin too,so with that and her's are on Phycox too,it helps her hip displasia,so I bet it would help lp too.

Keep us posted,we miss you and the fluffers...♥


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Michelle this is an old thread and 'Oscar' was using the search tool to help educate herself on this subject. 

I would say Oscar should no longer be feeling any affects from the anesthesia at all. Usually they are only a bit groggy the day of and the day after. Is he on pain meds still? I'm guessing if he is, it's the pain meds causing the sleepyness. Let your vet know how he's acting. If it is the pain meds, perhaps it's time to start weaning him off or trying something different. My Callie acts really weird on Buprohene and she hates how she feels on it. If he's no longer on pain meds and it's still from the general, he needs to see his vet for sure. Was a full blood panel taken prior to surgery? Did they check his ALT and AST levels? Did they do a Bile Acid Test prior to surgery?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Oscar said:


> My oscar just had his removed 7 days ago. Our Only Concern is that he is very sleepy! Doesn't want to go outside at all. At first he was constipated but now the stool is on the softer side. Thank God for a great surgeon--O never lost control! (not thus far). How long before your maltese was back to "Normal"? We are a nervous wreck! We don't know if his sleepiness is normal 7 days later???


My Dixie didn't have issues of sleepiness that far out. Is it possible the meds are making him drowsy? I would check with your vet to be on the safe side.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

My Diamond didn't regain bowel control for almost 10 days after her surgery, so her experience may be a bit different, but she was less active and lethargic for almost 2 weeks after surgery (and in the second week we were only giving her the mild pain killer metacam).


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Dixie was sore, but not sleepy. It's not an easy surgery. Hopefully your little fluff will bounce back very soon


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you guys! Oscar was on pain meds and I took him off yesterday. Today, he isn't as sleepy but seems to be constipated! Sigh!! So frustrating! Regarding the Patella Surgery. Oscar has had bad knees since birth. We moved 3 times in the past 6 years and only one Vet recommended the knee surgery and now I find he saw $$$ Signs!. Get a 2nd or 3rd opinion. A very good vet in NC told me the only time he would consider it: IF and When they are in Pain and can't walk! His own dog suffered from it and won't put him through it! He gave us Metacam and I give it to him on his "bad" days Only! Like on a rainy day. He is able to jump to the sofa unless he is having a bad day. Small breeds are known for this problem. Try everything before putting her through knee surgery! 

As for the MRSA, It is Everywhere!!! Usually IT isn't a problem. It could be on our skin, in our noses, on the floor, counters. The only time it poses a threat is when IT enters our body through a small cut/scrape. I had it and was hospitalized for one week and on IV antibiotics at home for 2 more weeks. That was in 2006 when there was a small outbreak. Also a dog caught it after his knee surgery. I use white vinegar on the floors to kill bacterias but they are everywhere! How is her patella now? Metacam does wonder for Oscar. Thanks for all your help! Surgery is so nerve wrecking!


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Glad Oscar is doing well. We also found metacam was very helpful for Diamond without being very strong and without worrisome side effects.


----------

